# Black Walnut Rocking Chair



## Stan P. (Jan 11, 2010)

This Black Walnut Rocking Chair was designed using Pro Engineer CAD software. We gave it as a Christmas present to a very close friend recovering from brain tumor surgery. The accents on the seat and lower support were 'burned" in. These chairs are a joy to build and present.


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful lines on that. Certainly way beyond anything I could create! Hmm, maybe I'm in the wrong forum:huh:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Gorgeous!
Are you sure your first name isn't Sam?


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Beautiful! Just looking at it makes me feel comfortable.
I showed it to my wife who fell in love with it.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

very very nice work


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Stunning piece of craftsmanship Stan! Well done. How were the accents burned in? Laser?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job on the chair Stan,
Welcome to the forum.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful work.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That chair is awesome. I love the details, especially the etchings. Wonderful display of craftsmanship. And welcome, I look forward to seeing more of your stuff!


----------



## Stan P. (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for your gracious comments. Having just joined the forum yesterday, (01/11/010), I can see that there is quite a lot to take in. I have seen some very cool work from others and hope to get a chance to take a peek at your work, as well. 
*JohnK007*, the "etchings" were done by hand with a woodburning pen; a touchy operation, as the seat is already carved by hand, so I only get one shot at it.
*wletson*, not really; it just requires lots of patience and a lot of hand tool work. You should try one, you might suprise yourself!
*wolfmanyoda*, I tell folks that you don't so much sit in this chair, as it "recieves" you. I used to design hospital beds for a living and took a lot of the aspects of comfort and applied them to these chairs. They are very easy to fall asleep in.:sleep1:

Thanks again, all!


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

*What finish did you use?*

Very beautiful work. I am just starting four simple dining room chairs in black walnut. I have never used bw before. Would you explain how you finished the wood as I would like to get the same look?


----------



## Stan P. (Jan 11, 2010)

*RE: What Finish Did You Use?*

Hey Zircon, I think that Black Walnut is my favorite wood to use. It machines and turns like a dream. I also think that to get the grain on Black Walnut to really "pop", the best finish is good ol' Boiled Linseed Oil, (BLO). 
Of course, surface prep is very important. I don't sand all that much. I scrape with a card scraper all over. I then sand from 220 grit through 600 grit and remove the sanding dust. One of the best ways is to brush it off, and/or vacuum, then go over the entire piece with mineral spirits and a rag. This will remove most of the remaining dust, AND show you how the color is going to turn out, without raising the grain, (avoid tack rags, they contain wax). It will also show any scratches that will need to be sanded out. Let the mineral spirits dry; it doesn't take too long.
Apply the 1st coat of BLO, flooding all surfaces, let set for about 30 minutes, then simply wipe/buff out with a clean rag. Make sure and go over it again with another clean rag to get any oil that is still setting on top, or you will have shiny spots. Allow to dry 24-48 hours.
Apply the 2nd coat following the same step as above.
For the 3rd coat, I lightly "wet sand", with the grain, using 320 grit sandpaper (3M Sandblaster). This creates a slurry that acts as a filler and leaves the surface smooth like a baby's bottom. Wipe/rub down with a clean rag(s), once again making sure you get everything that didn't soak in. Let dry.
For a final coat I used Sam Maloof's Poly/Oil Finish. You can get it from Rockler. You can also make you own by mixing equal parts of Boiled Linseed Oil, Pure Tung Oil, and Polyurethane. You'll want to rub this mixture out as soon as you get the piece covered. The poly starts to set up rather quickly and if you wait too long, you'll have a hard time getting the excess off. After this final coat is dry, (48 - 72 hours), you have the option of applying and buffing out a coat of paste wax. I use plain old Turtle wax. This gives it a satiny smooth feel that will amaze people, (how did you get it soooo smooth?).
This may seem a little tedious, but the results are well worth it. You can even use an old fashoined technique and heat the BLO to 120 - 130 degrees/F to help it penetrate better/deeper. I do this and it works great. Oh, and be *absolutely* sure to lay out the used rags flat to dry thoroughly. If you leave them in a pile they have the potential to spontaneously combust; can't have that! :furious:
I have found that the blue shop rags, (paper towels), that you can get from your local home center work great. They don't leave lint on the surface like cotton rags do.
Give it a try and let us all know how it turns out!


----------



## Stan P. (Jan 11, 2010)

*Walnut Rocking Chair Seat Detail*

Here is a better shot of the seat on this chair.


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

*Finish*

Thank you for taking the time to describe the finish you used in such detail. I printed out the post and added it to my woodworking library.


----------



## streamer71 (Jan 3, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> Gorgeous!
> Are you sure your first name isn't Sam?


 My very first thought exactly, Awsome work. I'm in bad shape now I think I'll burn all of my work to. Do you offer schooling. Robert


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Wow !!!*

Well, I think I have been humbled by that chair.
Very nicely done.


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Top Notch work, very nice chair!!


----------



## Stan P. (Jan 11, 2010)

*RE: Do you offer schooling?*

Thanks again for your comments.

*steamer71/Robert*, I'm mulling around the idea of putting together a package of drawings , templates, pdf's, instructions, etc.. for my Rocking Chairs. I don't know if there would be any interest in this, and I wouldn't charge very much for it. I may ask folks in the forum what they think...If I do it will take some time to compile everything.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Interested*

I am interested in a set of plans.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Sweet.


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

absolutely remarkable, everything flows together very well. I like the fluid look to the chair. Keep up the good work


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

excellent.
very nice project. 
and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rod in Ontario (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow...beautiful rocker.


and I wish your friend good luck - I can relate to brain tumour's. My son is on his fourth in five year's.


----------



## Stan P. (Jan 11, 2010)

*Rocking Chair*



Rod in Ontario said:


> Wow...beautiful rocker.
> 
> 
> and I wish your friend good luck - I can relate to brain tumour's. My son is on his fourth in five year's.


Thank you for the comment, Rod. Our friend was my kids Sunday school teacher before his surgery and 15 months later is still trying to make a comeback. He has a very loving, supportive wife and family. You can count on our family to be praying for your son to make a full reecovery.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Here also.*



Stan P. said:


> Thank you for the comment, Rod. Our friend was my kids Sunday school teacher before his surgery and 15 months later is still trying to make a comeback. He has a very loving, supportive wife and family. You can count on our family to be praying for your son to make a full reecovery.


Same for me. Will be praying for you both. :thumbsup:


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm really impressed. Outstanding work.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Absolutley gorgeous!

John


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow ,,, simply amazing! Great job!


----------



## chaserfast (Apr 27, 2010)

*Interested also*

Stan if you decide to get together a set of basic plans please let me know...


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

One of the best rocking chairs I have ever seen.


----------



## hawglet (Feb 15, 2010)

Stan P. said:


> Thanks again for your comments.
> 
> *steamer71/Robert*, I'm mulling around the idea of putting together a package of drawings , templates, pdf's, instructions, etc.. for my Rocking Chairs. I don't know if there would be any interest in this, and I wouldn't charge very much for it. I may ask folks in the forum what they think...If I do it will take some time to compile everything.



I'll take 'em. Going to have to make a rocker sometime in the near future, if and when we are expecting and this one appears to be something I could sit in. She can rock the child to sleep on the couch:shifty:. Expecting to be expecting as of now I guess you'd call it.


----------



## Stan P. (Jan 11, 2010)

*Rocking Chair Plans*

To: Texas Sawduster
Chaserfast (I won't even ask)
Hawglet

Thanks for your interest! I will have the details put together soon. I'm trying to include everything I can think of, having never had to actually describe the steps and techniques involved. I'm sure this will generate many questions, though. I'll get back with y'all when it's complete. :whistling2:


----------



## Stan P. (Jan 11, 2010)

*A Little Shameless Promotion*

I hope this isn't forbidden, but if any of you would like to see a small handfull of my work, you can visit my website at:

http://custom-woodworking.net-at-hand.com

There isn't much there yet, but I hope to add more soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I like how you join the arms and feet. It really sets your work apart. Not just simply a crackle barrel construction rocking chair, real wood working going on here.


----------



## Stan P. (Jan 11, 2010)

If anyone is still interested (after a very long absence) I have the plans complete for this rocking chair. Respond to this thread and we'll figure out how to get them to you.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I would be interested but I'm not sure my level of expertise is up to the task.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Plans*

I too would like to see the plans for this chair I have a Morris chair that I made many hours in it so should I start the build I will certainly appreciate the chair when done. Feel free to send a PM to me

Jerry


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

A rocking chair is a "halo" project for me. Yours is amazing. I'd love to get the plans! 

Unfortunately (well, very fortunately) I have 14 month old twins and can't find the time to dedicate. Someday...


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I would be interested also. Beautiful work


----------



## Stan P. (Jan 11, 2010)

*Rocking Chair Plans*

Thank you gentlemen for your interest. I'm in the process of figuring out the best way to make the files accessible to all. I will let you know as soon as they are.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

That is the coolest rocker I have seen. I, too, would like to get a copy of the plans.


----------



## TMH (Nov 6, 2012)

I would love to get a copy as well, my wife has always wanted one. Awesome work!!


----------



## Stan P. (Jan 11, 2010)

*Rocking Chair Plans*

For any of you who have SkyDrive, send me your email address and I'll send you an invite where you can download all of the files. If you don't, we'll have to come up with another method. 

These plans assume that you already have some skill as a woodworker, however, I will be happy to consult/instruct in the finer points of this design. When done well, it yields an end result that is extremely gratifying (it's a very cool chair, too). So I encourage you to go for it, you won't be sorry. It take about 25 bd/ft of lumber to make one of these chairs.


----------



## TMH (Nov 6, 2012)

What is sky drive?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd love to get your plans, don't even know what SkyDrive is. Beautiful chair, by the way. 

My email is [email protected]. Let me know how much you want.


----------



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

Stan P. said:


> For any of you who have SkyDrive, send me your email address and I'll send you an invite where you can download all of the files. If you don't, we'll have to come up with another method.
> 
> These plans assume that you already have some skill as a woodworker, however, I will be happy to consult/instruct in the finer points of this design. When done well, it yields an end result that is extremely gratifying (it's a very cool chair, too). So I encourage you to go for it, you won't be sorry. It take about 25 bd/ft of lumber to make one of these chairs.


I'd love to get the plans. Send to my account on this forum. Thx


----------



## Reclaimed Wood Blog (May 28, 2013)

Nice work. My sawdust covered hat is off you...

http://reclaimedwoodblog.com/


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

Awesome rocking chair...

I would love to make a copy....please email me at [email protected]

Thanks

WW


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

Doesn't look like I can PM you. Can figure out PM/DM on this forum. 

ACHeckman at gmail

Thanks! It might take a while, but I'll get the time to do this one!


----------



## TMH (Nov 6, 2012)

If your able to send them to email, I'd love to get a copy, [email protected]. Thank for any help


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I built two Morris style chairs as gifts for family. My brother would like a rocking chair for his gift.
I am very interested in the plans/ drawings


----------



## Contestant (Apr 14, 2013)

very nice!
I too would like plans if you are sharing.


----------



## ACGuy (Jun 9, 2013)

That is spectacular. That must have taken some time to make.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't know if I am up for something that complicated yet, but would like to give it a shot. I have used skydrive a few times and would love a copy of your plans ([email protected]). I'd be willing to pay a couple bucks for your trouble, or send something in trade?? 

How many hours do you think you have in the chair?


----------



## Stan P. (Jan 11, 2010)

For those of you who don't know, Skydrive is a file sharing/storage location that's part of Outlook. Send me your email address and I'll send you an "invitation". Open the invitation and you'll be directed to the site. There are several folders. Go into each folder, select folder options, and download the contents of each folder. That's all there is to it (I think). I will try and get to all of the email address's sent so far this week. Please be patient with me.

Thanks, Stan P.


----------



## Stan P. (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh yea, SeanStuart, I have about 50 hours into this chair, but I've built several of them.


----------



## Stan P. (Jan 11, 2010)

*Sawdust Maker*, it won't let me send an invitation to a website, only an email address.

*Kelsky*, I'm not sure how to do that. I *can* send you an invitation through your email address so that you can download all of the files.


----------



## TMH (Nov 6, 2012)

Just got a copy, thanks a ton


----------

